# Paul Walker



## Big Secz

So, someone beat me to it. I was hesitant to even post this because someone else has already done it. I wanted to draw this one to go with my Heath Ledger and Brittany Murphy pieces of actors that are gone too soon.

So far I'm satisfied with how this one is coming out compared to my Patrick Dempsey and Robert Downey Jr. pieces that I was less than thrilled about.


----------



## Big Secz

A challenging piece, but satisfied with it so far. The lighting makes part of the picture look washed out....Will have to use better lighting when I take the next pic.


----------



## Big Secz

A little more progress...


----------



## chanda95

Wow. What a gorgeous piece.


----------



## Jeff

yep lookin awesome as always BigS


----------



## Big Secz

Thanks Jeff and Chanda,

This one is taking a little longer than usual to complete. Notice I waiting to do the hair last....I hate doing hair....I can never get it just right.


----------



## Big Secz

Just finished. May go back to it after a few days.


----------



## Jeff

great job bigs ...yep nailed it


----------



## Blue Angel

Yes....very nice job!


----------



## chanda95

Flipping incredible.


----------



## Rykal

Very well done


----------



## fhyde

I absolutely love the contrast. Very beautiful portrait. Well done. ^^


----------

